# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Fixing alluminium Post to Brick Wall

## RickW

Hi, Looking to install a Alluminium gate between existing side colourbond fence and house brick wall. 
One post (latch side) will be fixed to house brick wall which has a concrete strip at bottom (so no setting in concrete). 
What's best method to fix post to brick wall? 
options I can think of 
- U bracked of some sort (hasn't been able to find any)
- Drill through-hole opening and anchor bolt into wall, then cover through-hole
- L bracket, between wall and post 
Thanks!

----------


## cyclic

> Hi, Looking to install a Alluminium gate between existing side colourbond fence and house brick wall. 
> One post (latch side) will be fixed to house brick wall which has a concrete strip at bottom (so no setting in concrete). 
> What's best method to fix post to brick wall? 
> options I can think of 
> (1) - U bracked of some sort (hasn't been able to find any)
> (2) - Drill through-hole opening and anchor bolt into wall, then cover through-hole
> (3)- L bracket, between wall and post 
> Thanks!

  Option (2) provided the gate is not capable of slamming shut against the post, and best with Sika 221 or T Rex power between post and brick for extra strength.
Option (3) is also practical (see (2) slamming) however,
any fixing should be stainless to avoid reaction with aluminium. 
Of course everything depends on size and weight of gate.

----------

